# Tim Budesheim



## Gregzs (May 30, 2010)

New lion in Europe:

Training mit Tim Budesheim


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2010)

Only _19 _years old? Crazy!


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 31, 2010)

All natural?


----------



## Built (May 31, 2010)

Oh, of course he is.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2010)

Tim's FIBO visit.

YouTube - Tim Budesheim @ FIBO 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2010)

He is about to compete again. There is a comparison pic showing his gains between 2008 and 2010.

Training und Interview mit Tim Budesheim


----------



## Anna_lev (Nov 15, 2010)

He is cute


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2010)

Back training 

Tim Budesheim Rückentraining & Interview 16.11.10


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2010)

Interview before the Junior World Championships this weekend:

Tim Budesheim - Interview vor WM


----------

